# Another SolusVM Update!



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like there's another SolusVM update available - no release notes as yet but it's there!


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 26, 2013)

I dun see it. Still have .07.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, like a roller coaster  Well, this at least means they are doing something.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2013)

Not publicly released yet so you'll only get it by running /scripts/upcp or /scripts/upcp-beta


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 26, 2013)

hmm, just had a look and I have:


Installed Version
 

1.14.00 BETA R8​
Current Stable Version
1.13.07​
Current Beta Version
1.14.00 BETA R7​


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2013)

So you have the latest update then


----------



## Nick_A (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, it's there. I ran into it when migrations started complaining.


----------



## rsk (Jun 26, 2013)

Still waiting 

Although most clients want access to solus, i've decided to not allow them through till this is sorted for good. (if that will happen)...


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2013)

Still waiting for what?


----------



## rsk (Jun 26, 2013)

*@**MartinD*, the update? Still on .07?


----------



## MartinD (Jun 26, 2013)

You need to update yourself - run /scripts/upcp on your Master


----------



## DaringHost (Jun 26, 2013)

Just updated to 1.13.08 as well. I don't see anything mentioned about it on the Solus blog, twitter page, or wiki yet.


----------



## rsk (Jun 26, 2013)

MartinD said:


> You need to update yourself - run /scripts/upcp on your Master





DaringHost said:


> Just updated to 1.13.08 as well. I don't see anything mentioned about it on the Solus blog, twitter page, or wiki yet.


Might as well just wait till they actually release it, and release notes too ...


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 26, 2013)

rsk said:


> Might as well just wait till they actually release it, and release notes too ...


Yes, there is an update, can be updated from the command line. I doubt that there will be any release notes other than:



> *PLEASE READ THIS INFORMATION CAREFULLY. THIS INFORMATION IS RELEVANT TO ALL VERSIONS OF SOLUSVM, INCLUDING BETA VERSIONS.*


oh and this...



> We highly suggest you update your system as soon as possible.


----------



## DaringHost (Jun 26, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> Yes, there is an update, can be updated from the command line. I doubt that there will be any release notes other than:
> 
> oh and this...


You forgot this line  



> A security update has now been released for the Stable and Beta versions of SolusVM.


----------



## earl (Jun 26, 2013)

Just curious.. when do you think providers will restore panel acces to solusvm?


----------



## DaringHost (Jun 26, 2013)

earl said:


> Just curious.. when do you think providers will restore panel acces to solusvm?


Most likely when the external audit has been completed.

---

The have released the 1.13.08 update notes: http://blog.soluslabs.com/2013/06/26/solusvm-1-13-081-14-00-r8-minor-update-released/


----------



## earl (Jun 26, 2013)

DaringHost said:


> Most likely when the external audit has been completed.
> 
> ---
> 
> The have released the 1.13.08 update notes: http://blog.soluslabs.com/2013/06/26/solusvm-1-13-081-14-00-r8-minor-update-released/


I have not been keeping up with the solusvm thing.. so did they have an expected time frame of when the audit wil be complete?


----------



## mikho (Jun 27, 2013)

They will have talks with the firm within 7 days.


----------



## peterw (Jun 27, 2013)

DaringHost said:


> Most likely when the external audit has been completed.


If I look to their blog they said it will be done on monday. 4 days late.


----------



## rsk (Jun 27, 2013)

peterw said:


> If I look to their blog they said it will be done on monday. 4 days late.


That is completely normal, for solus.


----------



## weservit (Jun 27, 2013)

peterw said:


> If I look to their blog they said it will be done on monday. 4 days late.


The internal audit yes. Monday the external audit started.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 27, 2013)

weservit said:


> The internal audit yes. Monday the external audit started.


Either way I'm sure they've got the cash to hurry there asses up, many of us are stuck and for the end customers (Even myself) I'm stuck without a CP to control my stuff.


----------



## TrueVPS (Jun 28, 2013)

On my question if the external audit would be finished today I received the following answer:

No, this wont happen. The external auditing company haven't given us an ETA as yet so it would be foolish for us to advise when this will happen.

We have completed our own internal audit and as a result have released a few further updates recently as you're no doubt aware. I am confident there is no issue in making your SolusVM master 'live' again.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> Either way I'm sure they've got the cash to hurry there asses up, many of us are stuck and for the end customers (Even myself) I'm stuck without a CP to control my stuff.


Question is - do you want an audit to be rushed to satisfy the impatient people who couldn't live without Solus because they haven't got a clue or would you rather it took a bit longer so a proper job was done?


----------



## TrueVPS (Jun 28, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Question is - do you want an audit to be rushed to satisfy the impatient people who couldn't live without Solus because they haven't got a clue or would you rather it took a bit longer so a proper job was done?


Of course not. I would rather that the external audit will be completed with success than it will be completed in a hurry. I'm sure that's why they hired an external audit company. No deadlines, just it will be done when it's done. I was just asking because they didn't release anything about it yet and it's hard to keep your customers up to date without any updates.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 28, 2013)

I was referring to @Reece's post, not yours


----------



## TrueVPS (Jun 28, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I was referring to @Reece's post, not yours


Oh hehe..


----------



## Nick_A (Jun 28, 2013)

Why did they not state the internal audit was done?...


----------



## ErrantWeb-Travis (Jun 28, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Why did they not state the internal audit was done?...


 
I thought they did at some point It might have been on a forum I saw it though.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Why did they not state the internal audit was done?...


*@**Nick_A* never mind that, where's the changelog ?!


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 29, 2013)

weservit said:


> The internal audit yes. Monday the external audit started.





Nick_A said:


> Why did they not state the internal audit was done?...


Because they did not find anything. No news are bad news.

But just saying nothing is more than chicken-hearted.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jun 30, 2013)

A new build is out:

Current Stable Version 1.13.09

Current Beta Version 1.14.00 BETA R9


----------



## rds100 (Jun 30, 2013)

Still pretty vague release notes. Well, at least they seem to be working on the code, even on a weekend.


----------

